# Low MPG, codes



## dustboy (Nov 2, 2017)

We have a 2003 2.7t allroad, 130,000 mi. 

My wife is reporting poor MPG, she is getting a range with a full tank in the low 200's. 

Any ideas what's going on here?

Here are the VCDS codes:


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

very late reply for this post.

Start with this one P1557 = it's sucking in air, start at the rubber "Y" then move around from there (search the web for Audi P1557 2.7T some good info on what to check.

There is a three way check valve, right rear on engine iirc, these become brittle with age.


----------

